
Ask HN: Would all selected Startup School startups get advisor? - anandnair
Or, is it only for startups (around 4000) who got into &quot;Advisory Track&quot;?
======
vardhankoshal
No, the originally not selected startups will not get advisors. But they will
get access to forums that will have mentors as well.

